
Anil Dash: Your April Fool's Joke Sucks. - ivankirigin
http://www.dashes.com/anil/2006/03/your-april-fool.html
======
simianstyle
I propose we assemble a committee and have several meetings to formalize the
design of the perfect april fools joke.

Any naysayers will be taken out back and shot.

~~~
mynameishere
Two peanuts were walking down the street and one was assaulted...peanut.

April Fools!

------
ssharp
I've never found these web April Fools jokes all that interesting. Usually
Google does something that the world geeks out over while I sit bored.

April Fools, they ROCK!

No, April Fools again, they're dull. Really.

~~~
andrewf
I thought the gmail announcement was pretty good - everyone's first reaction
was that it was fake.

Of course, actually fooling people is significantly harder than putting
something absurd at the top of your blog.

See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152361>

------
iamdave
I think someone takes themselves way too seriously.

------
mrtron
Whoever sent me the Microsoft recruitment letter today...bad taste.

------
as
But does anyone else find themselves really, really, wishing the Google/Virgin
Mars mission announcement was true?

